# Fokker D7 (Airdrome Aeroplane kit)



## jumpinjan (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some info on the first test flight of Butch Witlock's 80% scale Fokker D.VII
(Airdrome Aeroplane) kit plane. Designed by Robert Baslee. Filmed at the
2009 Gathering of Eagles in Gardner, Kansas. The power plant is a
Valley Engineering 2280CC VW with a 2.2:1 gear reduction and a 84X50
Culver prop. Tested piloted by Harvey Cleveland.

(This is the second D7 built &amp; flown using the kit)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DEFzdJhbQE[/ame]



I was there too, and help with the test flight. Here are some pics:










*Edited by: jumpinjan *


----------

